# のが at the end of a sentence



## thetazuo

少女への恐怖とか、そんなものより先に。
少女が士道の言葉ーー殺しに来たのではない、というその台詞を、微塵も信じることができない*のが*。
信じることができないような環境に晒されていた、*というのが*。

Hi. Could you please explain why the two のが in red are used at the end of sentence? Is anything omitted after のが?
And does the underlined というのが mean “because”, namely, a variation of というのは/も?

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

I think this whole text is preceded by a phrase like 士道は悲しかった.


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> I think this whole text is preceded by a phrase like 士道は悲しかった.


Thank you. But this is the preceding sentence: 士道は、小さく眉根を寄せ、奥歯をぎりと噛んだ。
And the sentences following the op are 
気持ち悪くて、たまらなかった。
「ーー人間は......ッ」
思わず、士道は声を発していた。
「おまえを殺そうとする奴らばかりじゃ......ないんだッ」
「......」
少女が目を丸くして、士道の髪から手を離す。

Is this useful?


----------



## Flaminius

It's 気持ち悪くて、たまらなかった then.

The sentence would look like this in the regular word order:
士道は、…微塵も信じることができないのが、気持ち悪くてたまらなかった。

A long sentence is made into several shorter sentences by the extraposition of the adjectival complements.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Mr. F.
So the whole sentence should be 
士道は、少女への恐怖とか、そんなものより先に、少女が士道の言葉ーー殺しに来たのではない、というその台詞を、微塵も信じることができない*のが、*信じることができないような環境に晒されていた、*というのが、気持ち悪くてたまらなかった。*
Right?
But I still don’t understand the function of the two のが and I don’t know why there is a という preceding the second のが. Could you please explain it?


----------



## Flaminius

のが: First, 気持ち悪い marks its complement with _-ga_.  Then, _-no_ is there for making a sentence behave like a noun.

という: という isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## thetazuo

Thanks again.


Flaminius said:


> のが: First, 気持ち悪い marks its complement with _-ga_.


But I still don’t quite understand this idea (a complement marked with が). Could you give a more common and simpler example to illustrate the idea?
Is it just like 士道は彼女が好きだ。?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you. So the sentence roughly and literally means “Shidou felt sick of her words and her being exposed to an environment where no one could trust her.”, right?


----------



## Flaminius

No.  You should be really careful that the complements of the adjective 気持ち悪い are sentences. Shidō was sick of:
the fact that the girl could not believe his words, and
the fact the she was exposed to such environments that made her incredulous.


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> No.  You should be really careful that the complements of the adjective 気持ち悪い are sentences. Shidō was sick of:
> the fact that the girl could not believe his words, and
> the fact the she was exposed to such environments that made her incredulous.


Thank you for the correction! I see.


----------

